# Saturday Herf



## Sulli74 (Mar 23, 2012)

John smoking an Oliva Serie V and Joseph smoking a Man O' War at Johns in Wiesbaden.
This was my first Man O' War it was smooth and I enjoyed it.
John didn't let me leave empty handed.
Thanks Bro


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

My pleasure Brother. Was great to get to hang out again, been way too long.


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

nice fellas! thanks for sharing.


----------

